# My Theory of Adaptation and Natural Boundry's



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I developed this when giving serious thought to this. If I were to give the animal exactly what it needs in one portion of the tank, and give another animal what it needs in another portion of the tank. I have closley monitored the heat and I have slowly started to keep my Emerald Swift and Leopard Gecko at the same temperature. Today, I administered both creatures into the same envoironment. With Calci sand on one side, rocks, and a hiding area for my Leopard Gecko. For my Emerald Swift I have logs, branches, and wood chip bedding for his side. They neigther have bothered one another. They have sniffed and licked each other at the beggining and then stayed to there own sides by there own judgement. I will start keeping a Daily Log in this thread on Saturday when I finnally and permanently keep them in the same cage.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Does no one think this is possible? People are keeping Piranha's and Cichlids together which are lasting a while, and Piranhas are agressive fish. There is enought room because both are the same size. If I keep food in the tank at all times, give hiding places and the right temp I beileve this will work.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't really know. I don't know enough about swifts, but i am assuming they are totally different to leopard geckos, due to the sticks immitating the rainforest?
If you have the temperature sorted what about humidity? Leopard geckos are from the desert of pakistan, and if swifts are from the rainforest, or forestry they will need a high humidity, how have you balnced it out?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> People are keeping Piranha's and Cichlids together


Big difference Pudd, the two fish one can be found within the same river systems, and two, they have similiar requirements.
What you are doing is condeming one of the two lizards to death. They should NEVER be housed together.
I am glad to see tyou are interested in attempting some type of study that you can document behaviour, and if you want to document behaviour, do it on each individually, within their own habitats, and with conspecifics.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

the only real problem i see is the humidity factor, which really cant be achieved in one tank


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

How would one of the lizards be condemed to death?


----------

